# Gewinnspiel: 3 x das Gamer-LCD Eizo Foris FS 2331 abstauben



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gewinnspiel: 3 x das Gamer-LCD Eizo Foris FS 2331 abstauben gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gewinnspiel: 3 x das Gamer-LCD Eizo Foris FS 2331 abstauben


----------



## frEnzy (29. Oktober 2010)

Einsendeschluss?


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Oktober 2010)

Direckt teilgenommen!  Der würde dann meinen 22Zoll Samsung Syncmaster T220HD ersetzten!  Ebenso viel Glück an die anderen Teilnehmer!


----------



## grensen (29. Oktober 2010)

ihr solltet mal anfangen den ganzen "ich bin ein gaming display" schrott zu boykottieren...

mag zwar hier der falsch platz sein, aber diese 60hz teile haben nix mit gaming zu tun... spätestens seit es 120hz auch bei den tft´s gibt. 
gamer, also echte, zocken nicht umsonst noch immer mit crts oder mindestens 120hz tft´s. gäbs die 3d geschichte nicht würden mer wohl immer noch mit 60hz leben müssen.

wäre schön wenn ihr da mal den gaming bereich supportet statt der hersteller verarsche den gamern gegenüber ne plattform zu bieten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2010)

Merkwürdig finde ich auch 28ms für ein Gaming-TFT. Das ist nun wirklich eher das untere Ende des Marktes - auch bei hochwertigen Displays, S-IPS schaffen i.d.R. die untere Hälfte der 20er. (Genauer: Selbst mein ein halbes Jahrzehnt alter Dell hat afaik schon <30ms. Ohne Overdrive und möglicher Nachteile dadurch)


----------



## Citynomad (29. Oktober 2010)

Diesmal ohne Forenname und ohne Einsendeschluss?! Egal... bin dabei


----------



## mickythebeagle (29. Oktober 2010)

Eizo Monitore waren und sind nie fürs Gaming gewesen. das sind Profiteile zum Arbeiten.
Habe noch nen F56 von 1996


----------



## majokaese (29. Oktober 2010)

Habe auch mal mitgemacht  Vielleicht wird es ja ein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk, das meinen 19" von Philips ersetzen wird. Wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal einen Monitor mit DVI-Anschluss bekomme


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich gewinne wird der wohl mein 17" Medion ablösen *grins*
PCGH Ihr lasst euch echt bei den Gewinnen nicht lumpen 
Wann ist ende der Aktion?


----------



## fox40phil (29. Oktober 2010)

Muss man die Adresse gleich angeben? oder erst wenn man gewonnen hat?


----------



## Jarafi (29. Oktober 2010)

Sehr coole Aktion da freut man sich doch richtig zu dem schönen Wetter


----------



## DAkuma (29. Oktober 2010)

Damit könnte ich endlich meinen 19er ablösen. Damit könnte ich dann auch mal wieder vernünftig arbeiten


----------



## majokaese (29. Oktober 2010)

fox40phil schrieb:


> Muss man die Adresse gleich angeben? oder erst wenn man gewonnen hat?



Ich hab sie mal angegeben. Kann ja nix schaden  Ich denke, wenn PCGH dich aus dem Lostopf zieht und du keine Adresse angegeben hast, werden sie dich anschreiben.


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

Joa denke ich auch, weils ja auch nicht dabei steht 

Ich hoffe so, zu gewinnen  Mein alter 17"er kann ruhig mal seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand antreten 

Manmanman, die Gewinnspiele von PCGH sind immer die geilsten


----------



## zøtac (29. Oktober 2010)

Einmal einen  für PCGH, für die 2 Geilen Gewinnspiele! 
Auch wenn meine Chance zu gewinnen geschätzte 0.2% sind  Viel Glück euch


----------



## LordRevan1991 (29. Oktober 2010)

Großes Lob an PCGH, ihr organisiert in letzter Zeit richtig dicke Gewinnspiele. Zwar habe ich seit diesem Sommer bereits einen neuen Monitor (BenQ G2420HDBL, P/L-Sieger aus eurer LED-Monitor-MÜ), aber PVA und fast 2500:1 statisches Kontrastverhältnis, das ist nochmal was anderes.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Joa denke ich auch, weils ja auch nicht dabei steht
> 
> Ich hoffe so, zu gewinnen  Mein alter 17"er kann ruhig mal seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand antreten
> 
> Manmanman, die Gewinnspiele von PCGH sind immer die geilsten


Thats the Problem: Da machen zu viele mit! Gerade beim letzten Heft hab ich gedacht ja nen Heft only Gewinnspiel aber nein PCGH muss es ja auf der HP noch 10x Verkünden


----------



## DaywalkerNL (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## PixelSign (29. Oktober 2010)

tja was ist denn nun für eine garantie gemeint? die 5 jahre auf das display oder die 3 jahre die sich aufs panel beziehen oder die auf 30.000 betriebsstunden limitierte garantie? man schreibt am besten alles für diesen möchtegern gamer monitor hin  .


----------



## Mosed (29. Oktober 2010)

grensen schrieb:


> gamer, also echte, zocken nicht umsonst noch immer mit crts oder mindestens 120hz tft´s.



Du meinst wohl eher Freaks, die meinen eine Erbse unter 3 Matratzen spüren zu können. 
Mag sein, dass man den Unterschied irgendwie merken kann; nötig um normal zu spielen ist es definitiv nicht. Ich habe schon seit Jahren keinen CRT mehr gesehen. Und 120 Hz TFTs sind so selten, dass sie kaum einer hat.

Und ob man den Unterschied von 60 zu 120 Hz noch merkt, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 30 FPS ausgibt, ist dann nochmal eine weitere Frage. 
Fernseher mit 100+ Hz berechnen ja die jeweiligen Zwischenbilder. Würde die Preise für Monitore vermutlich etwas hochtreiben.
Was ist eigentlich aus dem Monitor geworden, der immer ein schwarzes Bild zwischenschaltet, um die Hold-Type-Bildschirm typische Bewegungsunschärfe zu reduzieren?


Aber gewissermaßen hast du Recht: wenn, dann ist es ein SPIELER-Monitor. Damit haben wir schon ein IT-Unwort das Jahres: Gamer.


----------



## Natikill (29. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher Freaks, die meinen eine Erbse unter 3 Matratzen spüren zu können.
> Mag sein, dass man den Unterschied irgendwie merken kann; nötig um normal zu spielen ist es definitiv nicht. Ich habe schon seit Jahren keinen CRT mehr gesehen. Und 120 Hz TFTs sind so selten, dass sie kaum einer hat.
> 
> Und ob man den Unterschied von 60 zu 120 Hz noch merkt, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 30 FPS ausgibt, ist dann nochmal eine weitere Frage.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach sind 120Hz auch extrem wichtig. Ein kleines Beispiel wäre da mal Fifa oder PES. Da fällts mir am meisten auf. Auf normalen TFT ne Zumutung bei den Ballwechseln...bei einem 200Hz Samsung Fernsehe machts richtig Laune. Daher ist  das kein Gamer TFT. Aber als Bildbearbeitungsersatz TFT vielleicht ne Möglichkeit bei dem Preis.


----------



## samyssamy (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich so einen Gamer-LCD Eizo Foris FS 2331 gewinnen würde, wäre ich im siebten Himmel Das ist ja echt.. ein so toller Preis, da wagt man ja nicht von zu träumen
Dann wünsche ich uns allen mal viel Glück!...es kann nur drei geben


----------



## Mosed (30. Oktober 2010)

@Natikill: Tja, aber wie gesagt: der Fernseher berechnet die weiteren Bilder, um die 200 Hz mit 200 FPS zu "füllen". Das müsste der Monitor dann auch machen, damit die 120 Hz oder noch mehr was bringen. Das kann aber kein mir bekannter Monitor und würde vermutlich auch mehr als ein paar Hundert € kosten.

Wenn deine Graka bei Crysis und Co nur 25 FPS rausbringt, bringt dir ein Monitor mit z.B. 200 Hz gar nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2010)

120Hz Monitore können nicht nur 120 Bilder darstellen, sie ändern vor allen Dingen 120 mal in der Sekunde die Bildansteuerung. Dadurch lässt sich z.B. Overdrive wesentlich besser kontrollieren.


----------



## Danger23 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch mal mitgemacht. Ich wünsch allen viel Glück. Könnte das Ding aber echt gebrauchen. Hab nämlich noch so was wie einen Röhrenmonitor  und einen 15 Zoll TFT.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Oktober 2010)

So mal für euch alle.Die 120HZ sind die Bildwiederholungsrate und haben nichts wirklich nix mit den FPS zutun
es ist vorteilhaft wenn dadurch das Bild schärfer und ruhiger wird.
das macht allein die Bildfrequence und nicht die frames per sec.Man sieht z.B einen unterschied bei 15 zu 30 FPS aber das sind nur die Bilder die ausgegeben werden womit ein Spiel Flüssig dargestellt wird.
Nun hatt man aber mehr Hz dann wirkt die szene mit 15 fps ruhiger und stottert dann etwas weniger bei 60 FPS läuft die framerate syncron mit der Hz Zahl also wiederholungsrate.Wer jemals ein CRT hatte kenntden unterschied.Einzig die etwas matchigeren texturen(wegen der auflösung crt=5-4 und meist 1280-1024,oder wenn einer dabei ist der das glück noch hatt  nen 22 zu haben oder 21 was meistens eher der fall war ,ist eine riesen röhre hatte 1600-1200)ein 16-10 gab es als röhre nicht


----------



## BigBubby (31. Oktober 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> So mal für euch alle.Die 120HZ sind die Bildwiederholungsrate und haben nichts wirklich nix mit den FPS zutun
> es ist vorteilhaft wenn dadurch das Bild schärfer und ruhiger wird.
> das macht allein die Bildfrequence und nicht die frames per sec.Man sieht z.B einen unterschied bei 15 zu 30 FPS aber das sind nur die Bilder die ausgegeben werden womit ein Spiel Flüssig dargestellt wird.
> Nun hatt man aber mehr Hz dann wirkt die szene mit 15 fps ruhiger und stottert dann etwas weniger bei 60 FPS läuft die framerate syncron mit der Hz Zahl also wiederholungsrate.


das gilt aber nur für CRT.
Bei TFTs sieht die Welt anders aus.
TFTs leuchtet durchgehend und ändern nur dann was, wenn es verlangt wird. Es ist nicht wie bei CRT, dass da "eine schwarze Linie" durchläuft und deshalb 100hz bei wenigen FPS angenehmer für die Augen ist, als umgekehrt.
TFTs macht es keinen unterschied ob 5 oder 500 FPS und 60 oder 120hz für die "augenverträglichkeit".


----------



## LordRevan1991 (31. Oktober 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> So mal für euch alle.Die 120HZ sind die Bildwiederholungsrate und haben nichts wirklich nix mit den FPS zutun
> es ist vorteilhaft wenn dadurch das Bild schärfer und ruhiger wird.


Die 120Hz haben schon etwas mit den FPS zu tun, nämlich wenn sie >60 sind. Der 60Hz-Monitor kann diese FPS nicht umsetzen, der 120er schon (es soll Leute geben, die noch Unterschiede in diesen hohen FPS-Gefilden wahrnehmen können).


----------



## miagi.pl (31. Oktober 2010)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Die 120Hz haben schon etwas mit den FPS zu tun, nämlich wenn sie >60 sind. Der 60Hz-Monitor kann diese FPS nicht umsetzen, der 120er schon (es soll Leute geben, die noch Unterschiede in diesen hohen FPS-Gefilden wahrnehmen können).


moment es geht um bewegte bilder das kann man nicht mit einem bild nachweisen aber ich persoenlich sehe mit meinem 120Hz monitor in der seitwärts bewegung viel mehr bzw. viel deutlicher und genauer das vor mir ist in einem egoshooter und je schneller man sich bewegt desto groesser wird der vorteil!
liegt wohl am geringeren tearing.

auch wenn ein LCD das bild nicht mit einem hochlaufenden schwarzen balken refreshed ist es aber auch nicht so das alle kristalle gleichzeitig refreshed werden!! somit ist es logisch das 120Hz wohl besser sind.

Zu den menschen die jenseits der 60 fps noch unterschiede sehen, die gibt es wirklich, leute die lange cs oder css gespielt haben  und skilled sind merken auch den unterschied zwischen 80 und 100 fps.
bei anderen spielen liegt es an der engiene das man z.B. 125 oder 250 fps haben will, weil das movment dadruch beeinflusst wird. 
Ob man aber den unterschied zwischen 60 und 100 fps sieht  kommt auch drauf an wie schnell man sich im spiel bewegt. je schneller man sich bewegt desto groesser ist der zurueckgelegte abstand ziwschen zwei bildern und desto eher sieht es unfluessig aus. wobei wie gesagt es gibt weniger, mehr und sehr viel kritischere spieler was das angeht. also in cod4 sind mir 60 fps auf jedenfall nicht fluessig genug!!!


----------



## dreissig30 (31. Oktober 2010)

Könnte solch einen Bildschirm gebrauchen !


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2010)

EIn PVA Panel zum zocken?
Schnelle Spiele schlieren bei 25+ms Reaktionszeit und dieser Bildschirm hat gemessen, siehe PCGH, 28ms. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich einen Anderen nehmen aber für geschenkt wäre er ok. 

MfG


----------



## poiu (3. November 2010)

ach zocken=wayne, zum arbeiten wäre der aber Perfekt


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ach zocken=wayne, zum arbeiten wäre der aber Perfekt


Jop 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

Eine schöne Sache! Da hab ich doch glatt mal mit gemacht.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Eine schöne Sache! Da hab ich doch glatt mal mit gemacht.


MOD´s sind ausgeschlossen! 

MfG


----------



## Jaheira (3. November 2010)

*Einsendeschluss?*

Dieses Gewinnspiel taucht bei PCGames Hardware immer wieder auf. Werden mehrmals drei EIZO-Monitore verlost oder nur einmal? Wenn die nur einmal verlost werden, dann frage ich mich, wann das denn passiert. Mir fehlt ein "Einsendeschluss".


----------



## Papa (3. November 2010)

Na dann Leute viel Glück, ich drück euch die Daumen.


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> MOD´s sind ausgeschlossen!
> 
> MfG


 

 Wo steht das denn? Link FTW!


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn? Link FTW!


In der "DaStash´s Gewinnchanchen erhöhen -Regel". 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> In der "DaStash´s Gewinnchanchen erhöhen -Regel".
> 
> MfG


 

Die Regel existiert nicht^^ Mods haben immer das Vorrecht!


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Regel existiert nicht^^ Mods haben immer das Vorrecht!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG


----------



## Manwiththegum (3. November 2010)

So wann ist den Eigentlich Gewinnspielende?
Oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## poiu (3. November 2010)

Gewinnspiel ist vorbei wenn genug Datensätze zusammenkommen die man weiterverkaufen kann 


*scherz!*


----------



## Conqi (3. November 2010)

Das Ding und mein anderer 24 Zöller und meine 6870 hat fast so viel Spaß wie ich =D


----------



## dirtyoetker (3. November 2010)

Wäre ein super Spielpartner für meine neue Grafikkarte. Das gesparte Geld kann ich in einer neuen CPu stecken


----------



## Nekrodamus (4. November 2010)

Ja, ja, der geschenkte Gaul und so weiter - aber warum sollte ich bei PCGH etwas gewinnen wollen, was PCGH als für mich untauglich beschrieben hat?


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Nekrodamus schrieb:


> Ja, ja, der geschenkte Gaul und so weiter - aber warum sollte ich bei PCGH etwas gewinnen wollen, was PCGH als für mich untauglich beschrieben hat?


Naja wenn dus nicht willst schenks mir ( Ich kanns gebrauchen) oder verkaufs ^^


----------



## Pizzatoni (4. November 2010)

Lieber verschenken...zum Beispiel an mich


----------



## FirstDiving (4. November 2010)

jo verschenken kommt immer gut (an mich xD)

wann is denn da gewinnspiel zu ende?


----------



## Kaktus (5. November 2010)

FirstDiving schrieb:


> wann is denn da gewinnspiel zu ende?



Gute Frage.... Jemand eine Antwort? Denn im Text steht dazu nichts.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. November 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Gute Frage.... Jemand eine Antwort? Denn im Text steht dazu nichts.



wenn ich die 'sie haben gewonnen' mail im postfach habe sag ich euch bescheid das vorbei is, bin ja nich so


----------



## Scar@47 (5. November 2010)

voll cool solche Gewinnspiele, das einzige Problem ist das ich iwie nie Gewinne xD Damn^^


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Scar@47 schrieb:


> voll cool solche Gewinnspiele, das einzige Problem ist das ich iwie nie Gewinne xD Damn^^


Geht nicht nur dir so


----------



## bytefuzzy (6. November 2010)

Wie lange läuft das?
Garkeine Angabe zum Ende des Gewinnspiels. 
Kann ja noch bis Weihnachten laufen. 

grEEtz


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Ja die Frage wurde schon öfters gestellt, ich habe Stephan angeschrieben und mal gefragt, sobald ich das genaue Datum kenne werde ich es hier Posten 
mfg


----------



## Neon_xD (8. November 2010)

Naja mein Fall ist es auch Nicht  
Das schaut wie der Alte Dell meines Vaters ^^
und der ist auch in die Jahre gekommen.

Also beim Designen finde ich die Standart EIZOS viel schicker ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja die Frage wurde schon öfters gestellt, ich habe Stephan angeschrieben und mal gefragt, sobald ich das genaue Datum kenne werde ich es hier Posten
> mfg





Teilnahmeschluss ist der 30.11.2010. Der Rechtsweg ist  ausgeschlossen und die Gewinnbenachrichtigung erfolgt schriftlich oder  telefonisch. Mitarbeiter der Sponsoren und der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG sowie  deren Angehörige sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Teilnahmeschluss ist der 30.11.2010. Der Rechtsweg ist  ausgeschlossen und die Gewinnbenachrichtigung erfolgt schriftlich oder  telefonisch. Mitarbeiter der Sponsoren und der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG sowie  deren Angehörige sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.


Sind Moderatoren eigentlich auch mitarbeiter der Computec Media AG? 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (9. November 2010)

Nein.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nein.


Verdammt! 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Verdammt!
> 
> MfG


 

Du kannst ja bei Thilo beantragen, das wir bezahlt werden.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du kannst ja bei Thilo beantragen, das wir bezahlt werden.


Da wird der Thilo aber richtig begeistert sein! 

MfG


----------



## FirstDiving (9. November 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Teilnahmeschluss ist der 30.11.2010. Der Rechtsweg ist  ausgeschlossen und die Gewinnbenachrichtigung erfolgt schriftlich oder  telefonisch. Mitarbeiter der Sponsoren und der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG sowie  deren Angehörige sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.



ist mit schriftlich benachrichtigt post oder e-mail gemeint?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Da wird der Thilo aber richtig begeistert sein!
> 
> MfG



Immerhin hat er dann schonmal deinen Namen im Kopf, wenn der Gewinner ermittelt wird


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. November 2010)

FirstDiving schrieb:


> ist mit schriftlich benachrichtigt post oder e-mail gemeint?



Das kommt darauf an, wie man mitgemacht hat.


----------



## FirstDiving (20. November 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, wie man mitgemacht hat.



ich hab ne e-mail geschrieben^^

soweit ich das noch weiss, hab ich mein foren nick und meine adresse geschickt^^


----------



## Saufbaer (30. November 2010)

Und wann werden die Gewinner genannt?


----------



## Exinferis (2. Dezember 2010)

Interessant wäre auch das Gewinnspiel zu 10 Jahre PCGH oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Bennz (2. Dezember 2010)

HMM Komisch, Ich habe garkeine E-Mail bekommen


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Dezember 2010)

Saufbaer schrieb:


> Und wann werden die Gewinner genannt?



Die Gewinner werden von uns nicht genannt.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er dann schonmal deinen Namen im Kopf, wenn der Gewinner ermittelt wird


Tja, hat wohl nichts gebracht. 
Glückwünsch an die Gewinner!

MfG


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (2. Dezember 2010)

Wieder mal nichts gewonnen. Ist halt wie ein 6er im Lotto. ^^ 

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## Gnome (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich wette es haben mal wieder diejenigen gewonnen, die man nie im Forum sieht geschweige denn etwas liest. Ist jedes mal so...tja mal wieder nichts gewonnen, war mir aber klar...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Dezember 2010)

da muss nen fehler vorliegen, ich hab weder im normalen noch im spamordner die mail


----------



## Rayken (2. Dezember 2010)

dito^^


----------



## pa ul (3. Dezember 2010)

*heul* ich hab nix gewonnen *heul*

ich hoffe ihr könnt jetzt damit leben


----------



## night (3. Dezember 2010)

meistens gewinnen immer die, die es garnicht brauchen das is immer so ;(


----------



## prost (5. Dezember 2010)

Es gewinnen immer die,die man im Forum nie sieht..
Es wäre sinnvoll wenn erst Leute ab z.B. 100 
Beiträgen mitmachen dürften..


----------



## LordRevan1991 (5. Dezember 2010)

prost schrieb:


> Es gewinnen immer die,die man im Forum nie sieht..
> Es wäre sinnvoll wenn erst Leute ab z.B. 100
> Beiträgen mitmachen dürften..


Mit welcher Begründung? Hat ein regelmässig im Forum diskutierender User den Preis eher verdient als ein anderer? Ist er deswegen "besser" o. ä. ?
Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Zahl der Beiträge überhaupt nichts über deren Qualität aussagt. Man kann auch 200 Einzeiler ohne Mehrwert für die Diskussion schreiben. Andersherum gibt es bestimmt User mit einer zweistelligen Beitragszahl die richtig was wissen, auf die Beiträge anderer eingehen usw.


----------



## AlexKL77 (5. Dezember 2010)

Klar,dann fangen alle an blöd rumzuspammen und die Moderatoren haben die 10fache Arbeit.Es gibt überall Leute,die über Jahre hinweg vielleicht sogar täglich mehrmals im Forum lesen ohne zu posten.
Es gibt genug derer,die einem Thema oder einer Frage nix mehr hinzufügen,weil's nix mehr sinnvolles dazu zu sagen bzw. zu schreiben gibt.
Du kannst nicht einfach Leser ausschließen,nur weil sie nicht deinem Schreibverhalten entsprechen.
Gleiches Recht für alle!


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Dezember 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Ich wette es haben mal wieder diejenigen gewonnen, die man nie im Forum sieht geschweige denn etwas liest. Ist jedes mal so...tja mal wieder nichts gewonnen, war mir aber klar...


Dem kann Man(n) nichts mehr hinzufügen


----------



## prost (5. Dezember 2010)

> Du kannst nicht einfach Leser ausschließen,nur weil sie nicht deinem Schreibverhalten entsprechen.


Ich meinte ja nur so etwas in der Richtung, vll. auch dass man mindestens 1 Monat registriert sein  muss... Irgend so etwas, weil dass jemand sich nur hier im Forum anmeldet um dann bei einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, dürfte ja wohl in keinem Interesse sein. Das hat nichts mit Schreibverhalten zu tun.  Und abgesehen davon hat es jemand, der sich hier in diesem Forum aktiv beteiligt, ob das nun lesen oder schreiben von Beiträgen ist, wohl mehr verdient mal einen Preis zu gewinnen als jemand der sich hier nur angemeldet hat um ab und zu bei Gewinnspielen mitzumachen. Das auch aus dem einfachen Grund, da ohne solche User das Forum ja nicht existieren würde, d.h. es würde auch keine Preise geben.


----------



## AlexKL77 (5. Dezember 2010)

Solche Gwinnspiele werden aber meist dazu genutzt um ordentlich Werbung für die eigene Seite und das zugehörige Produkt zu machen und dementsprechend neue Mitglieder/Leser zu werben.
Viele diese Neueinsteiger bleiben dann auch und werden aktive Leser/Poster.
Irgendwann muß es ja erstmal starten.Dann noch ein verlinktes Gewinnspiel zu einem anderem Forum/Partnerseite,das/die man vorher noch nicht kannte und schon gibt's auch da ein Mitglied mehr.
Schon kommen so ein paar Foren und Seiten zusammen und man kann halt nicht überall seinen Senf zu geben.


----------



## prost (5. Dezember 2010)

> man kann halt nicht überall seinen Senf zu geben


Na ja, so eine Anmeldung ist schnell gemacht...
Und dass Gewinnspiele zu Werbezwecken genutzt werden weiß auch ich 
Nur könnte man wenigstens ab und zu so ein Gewinnspiel für "eingefleischtere"
User machen, zumindest fände ich das fair Mitgliedern gegenüber, die schon länger
dabei sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2010)

prost schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja nur so etwas in der Richtung, vll. auch dass man mindestens 1 Monat registriert sein  muss... Irgend so etwas, weil dass jemand sich nur hier im Forum anmeldet um dann bei einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, dürfte ja wohl in keinem Interesse sein. Das hat nichts mit Schreibverhalten zu tun.  Und abgesehen davon hat es jemand, der sich hier in diesem Forum aktiv beteiligt, ob das nun lesen oder schreiben von Beiträgen ist, wohl mehr verdient mal einen Preis zu gewinnen als jemand der sich hier nur angemeldet hat um ab und zu bei Gewinnspielen mitzumachen. Das auch aus dem einfachen Grund, da ohne solche User das Forum ja nicht existieren würde, d.h. es würde auch keine Preise geben.



Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich dagegen wäre, alle unter 5000 Posts und 3 Jahre Mitgliedschaft von Gewinnspielen auszuschließen - aber schonmal drüber nachgedacht
- wie groß das Gejammer derjenigen wäre, die (knapp) unter der Grenze liegen?
- dass es sehr wohl im Interesse von jemandem (z.B. dem Forumsbetreiber) sein könnte, wenn weitere Leute (z.B. über ein Gewinnspiel) den Weg in ein Forum finden?


----------

